# hyperactive thyroid & spotting really early in cycle



## arianascrunchymama (Dec 9, 2009)

I have an extremely hyperactive thyroid, and got AF on cd29 instead of my clockwork 31 day cycle (not a huge deal), but now at cd9 I'm having tons of creamy cm that's pretty stretchy (not ewcm, though) and today had some streaks of blood in it a couple times after I went to the bathroom. I usually O ok CD15 so that's what i thought it was until I looked at the calendar and realized how early in my cycle I am.
any suggestions? I've been having serious dizzy spells and nausea all day today, but I also forgot to take my beta blockers this morning so that could've been it.


----------

